# OTJ Mistakes



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Running for a year.


----------



## naicirtcele (Jan 29, 2017)

*Duh*

Handiman+metal fishtape+live panel=let the smoke out/body bag.


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Handyman pushed a fish tape in this 400amp 208 volt panel didn't even blow the breaker. He was badly burned and hopefully learned his mistake.


OUCH!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

circuitman1 said:


> OUCH!


Still would have been fun to watch!


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Still would have been fun to watch!


NOPE! he could have been killed, at the least, he may have had to go home an change his underwear.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

circuitman1 said:


> NOPE! he could have been killed, at the least, he may have had to go home an change his underwear.


I have a strange sense of humor that aligns with my sense of cosmic justice!

Darwin raised some good points you know?


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I have a strange sense of humor that aligns with my sense of cosmic justice!
> 
> Darwin raised some good points you know?


most defintely!your sense of humor is a little demented i think.


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

We had a first year stick a hundred feet of fish tape in a transformer . No boom no nothing . It took 6 hrs of shaking and sweating and swearing to get it out . It was overhead 33000 to 480 in a metal shed installed in the thirty's at a lumber mill in Eureka CA . Might not have the primary voltage right but in that area . 

A month later I had to lay across a-b-c and n on my belly to disconnect it from service . poco was doing the shut down . Us and poco were not on good terms while this was going on . Never never ever have I had that type of fear . Forman kept watch on poco but if they energized no surviving . Poco in humboldt has killed more than once if you start a fight .


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

circuitman1 said:


> most defintely!your sense of humor is a little demented i think.


Comes from growing up in a bad area.


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Comes from growing up in a bad area.


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Strobe lights?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

New Euro style hot tub heater


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

circuitman1 said:


> OUCH!


Were he a tradesman, he might have known about nylon fish tapes...... Or how to run a steel one properly.


----------



## MXer774 (Sep 1, 2014)

mitch65 said:


> Were he a tradesman, he might have known about nylon fish tapes...... Or how to run a steel one properly.


I try not to, but in the event I do shove a tape through an energized board, I'll put a rigid coupling capped off with a threaded KO filler on the connector coming into the can. The joys of working alone.


----------



## scotch (Oct 17, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Running for a year.


Compressors are tough....some anyway.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

scotch said:


> Compressors are tough....some anyway.


I don't find them tough, either way you need to tighten the lugs to avoid the bad connection and over heating that it makes happen.


----------



## scotch (Oct 17, 2013)

Just so...couple of years back I opened the wiring box on a 60's 70hp semi Carrier....all the connections were like that ; only wire tension was providing the contact . Guess it was so well built it had little vibration . Not like a recent one ; with the ring terminals crimped with a pair of linesmans....burning up the connections beautifully . Apprentice "misplaced" his crimping tool ....thought it was okay!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

scotch said:


> Just so...couple of years back I opened the wiring box on a 60's 70hp semi Carrier....all the connections were like that ; only wire tension was providing the contact . Guess it was so well built it had little vibration . Not like a recent one ; with the ring terminals crimped with a pair of linesmans....burning up the connections beautifully . Apprentice "misplaced" his crimping tool ....thought it was okay!


Expensive compressor to be installed badly.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Forcing a 120v twist lock into a 250v receptacle


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


>


 Been there, done that.

Customer asked if I was hurt, I said "only my pride".


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> New Euro style hot tub heater


I have had customers go buy a stock tank heater to heat the tub when it was down and to cold for me to go work on it.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Forcing a 120v twist lock into a 250v receptacle


A 20 amp 125 volt plug is way too easy to force into a 30 amp 250 volt recep. Very bad design.

Same with a 30 amp 3Ø 250 and 480. A few seconds with a file and the 250 will fit the 480.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

micromind said:


> A 20 amp 125 volt plug is way too easy to force into a 30 amp 250 volt recep. Very bad design.
> 
> I concur! It always happens on a job...my battery charger doesn't work anymore!
> Or a chopsaw screaming for a couple of cuts and fried.
> ...


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

zac said:


> micromind said:
> 
> 
> > A 20 amp 125 volt plug is way too easy to force into a 30 amp 250 volt recep. Very bad design.
> ...


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Ty Wrapp said:


> Been there, done that.
> 
> Customer asked if I was hurt, I said "only my pride".


Me too. Got a new Heat, Vent Light in the bathroom now.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Spun into HV lines


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Not electrical but workmanship related. Don't you hate when you get hit with an engine cover?


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


>


"The gaff is right! Come on down !" :laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

That's sooo nasty.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Not electrical but workmanship related. Don't you hate when you get hit with an engine cover?


I was on a flight where the engine cover started rattling real bad. Then it flew off. Then we made a "precautionary" landing (so the pilot said). They put us on another plane and off we went.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MikeFL said:


> I was on a flight where the engine cover started rattling real bad. Then it flew off. Then we made a "precautionary" landing (so the pilot said). They put us on another plane and off we went.


Never had that happen but it had to be scary. 

The last plane ride I took hit some severe turbulence and dropped a good distance three times in short order. Then folks started upchucking and the mood on the plane fell farther than the plane.

The airline gave out some free flight passes of which I never bothered with. Never want to feel that again.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Never had that happen but it had to be scary.
> 
> The last plane ride I took hit some severe turbulence and dropped a good distance three times in short order. Then folks started upchucking and the mood on the plane fell farther than the plane.
> 
> The airline gave out some free flight passes of which I never bothered with. Never want to feel that again.


I was young. It didn't scare me at all. Now that I've watch every episode of MayDay Aircraft Disaster it would concern me much more today.

In hurricane Gloria I was on a small commuter flight with a buddy. We did a freefall for a good distance, then leveled off, then did it again, and again. I was very scared as were most, but my idiot buddy was acting like he was playing in a zero gravity machine. He refused to put his seatbelt on and would "play" up on the ceiling every time the plane would drop. He was laughing and cheering the whole time.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Is that brain matter??


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MikeFL said:


> I was young. It didn't scare me at all. Now that I've watch every episode of MayDay Aircraft Disaster it would concern me much more today.
> 
> In hurricane Gloria I was on a small commuter flight with a buddy. We did a freefall for a good distance, then leveled off, then did it again, and again. I was very scared as were most, but my idiot buddy was acting like he was playing in a zero gravity machine. He refused to put his seatbelt on and would "play" up on the ceiling every time the plane would drop. He was laughing and cheering the whole time.


Yeah playing in a plane is one thing, in a commercial liner not so much. Stuff flying around and people puking all over is a whole other story.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

TGGT said:


> Is that brain matter??


Cooked brain matter. You can see the skull around the edge of the hole.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Yeah playing in a plane is one thing, in a commercial liner not so much. Stuff flying around and people puking all over is a whole other story.


You mean something like a 'Barf-O-Rama'.......


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

micromind said:


> You mean something like a 'Barf-O-Rama'.......


Right along those lines. 

It was an eye opener to see who didn't go into panic mode.


----------



## CalmOperator (Oct 29, 2016)

I would imagine that the posts are frosty because of the poor contract causing the metal to heat up. That about right? I haven't come across anything like that, that I recall.


----------



## CalmOperator (Oct 29, 2016)

Sorry about the last post. I was replying to another post. Not the exposed skull fellow.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Yeah playing in a plane is one thing, in a commercial liner not so much. Stuff flying around and people puking all over is a whole other story.


Half-a-century ago my father 'commuted' around the Pacific Northwest -- via a commercial airliner. Those days that meant turbo-props -- or piston engines -- either way flying much lower than today's machines.

It was common for such flights to hit extreme turbulence across northern Idaho and western Montana. The vomit bags were employed all the time.

Today, if you want that level of excitement, you have to fly Siberia, Alaska and the Yukon.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

telsa said:


> Half-a-century ago my father 'commuted' around the Pacific Northwest -- via a commercial airliner. Those days that meant turbo-props -- or piston engines -- either way flying much lower than today's machines.
> 
> It was common for such flights to hit extreme turbulence across northern Idaho and western Montana. The vomit bags were employed all the time.
> 
> Today, if you want that level of excitement, you have to fly Siberia, Alaska and the Yukon.


My experience was a flight to Bermuda.


----------



## samgregger (Jan 23, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


>


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

MXer774 said:


> I try not to, but in the event I do shove a tape through an energized board, I'll put a rigid coupling capped off with a threaded KO filler on the connector coming into the can. The joys of working alone.


I work alone often, but I put a coupling, then a small piece of smurf tube pointing out of the panel. Makes for easier pulling as well because the conductors dont get scuffed up on the edge of the connector.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Vacuum implosion


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Idiots at work


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Told to clean out the panel


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Dig safe missed the gas line:


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


>


wireless remotes save lives.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

mitch65 said:


> wireless remotes save lives.


Very true, now if it only saved jobs....:thumbsup:


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Very true, now if it only saved jobs....:thumbsup:


that's up to the operator


----------



## MCasey (Dec 7, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Told to clean out the panel


With a garden hose? this is a joke?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MCasey said:


> With a garden hose? this is a joke?


It's legit and cost a couple grand to repair.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> It's legit and cost a couple grand to repair.


But it's clean.......


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

micromind said:


> But it's clean.......


Yeah boy, toothpaste clean!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow, big mistake:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


>


What is the purpose of the double hole saw configuration?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

jw0445 said:


> What is the purpose of the double hole saw configuration?


Enlarging a hole the smaller one acting as the guide.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Enlarging a hole the smaller one acting as the guide.


But the inside one has the slug which means the pipe would already been visible if it was just to enlarge the hole.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

jw0445 said:


> But the inside one has the slug which means the pipe would already been visible if it was just to enlarge the hole.


Agreed, the pic is misleading.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Oops!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## Paul353 (Nov 18, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


>


My God, that's one hell of a bald spot...


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Paul353 said:


> My God, that's one hell of a bald spot...


4th degree baldness, to the bone!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Oops!!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

New guys.....


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks like an ER visit in the near future..


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Just a little more tension now.......


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

That's a pretty big mistake...


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## M.A.R (Jun 10, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> https://youtu.be/vEVF-5qFrWA


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

M.A.R said:


>


Poor guy was smoked!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Trying to cut strut in a power vise, not a good idea


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Set it a tad shallow boys...don't ya think?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Oops!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Lol....That's just too funny!!

Spaced just right for NM cable too!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

micromind said:


> Lol....That's just too funny!!
> 
> Spaced just right for NM cable too!


I'd like to see the smoke marks on the hand that it was in at the time of contact!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Bad karma?


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Bad karma?



That looks so realistic.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

telsa said:


> That looks so realistic.


I used to have a pic of a person in one.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Watch out for those razor knives people, they don't dig in like a hawkbill :


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


>


The gross part is the guy in the background wearing Zumba's.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Nutmegger777 (Mar 14, 2014)

MechanicalDVR said:


> That's a pretty big mistake...


Agreed... using red marker on a duct is just silly.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

MechanicalDVR said:


> That's a pretty big mistake...


What's the big deal? They scabbed a 2' piece of 2"x4" on there with two screws, should be all good, right? 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

And the next joist too.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

B-Nabs said:


> What's the big deal? They scabbed a 2' piece of 2"x4" on there with two screws, should be all good, right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


Like the piece screwed to the subfloor


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I bet that happens more often than people would like.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

nrp3 said:


> I bet that happens more often than people would like.


Very much so....


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

While hitting a 480 or something higher tops the list, those tension cables I hear about that I don't understand sounds worse, like structural issues.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

This had to suck


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> This had to suck


I didn't laugh until I saw the guy is still strapped in.
Bad day for sure. That would really suck.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MikeFL said:


> I didn't laugh until I saw the guy is still strapped in.
> Bad day for sure. That would really suck.


Haven't jumped in years but always was concerned on windy days if in a well treed area.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

I have friends who do it and try to get me to go.
No thanks. Come back and tell me how much fun it was.

If I stay on the ground while you jump out of an airplane, the probability of me dying from jumping out of an airplane is zero.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MikeFL said:


> I have friends who do it and try to get me to go.
> No thanks. Come back and tell me how much fun it was.
> 
> If I stay on the ground while you jump out of an airplane, the probability of me dying from jumping out of an airplane is zero.


Where is your sense of adventure?


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Where is your sense of adventure?


I've been blessed with a very full life. I don't need to jump out of an airplane thank you.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MikeFL said:


> I've been blessed with a very full life. I don't need to jump out of an airplane thank you.


You need a good adrenaline rush now and then.

'Fast roping' out of a chopper is also fun.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> You need a good adrenaline rush now and then.
> 
> 'Fast roping' out of a chopper is also fun.


I could go for that. I've done rappelling and it's a blast.

This would be fun too, from earlier in the week one county north: http://www.winknews.com/2018/02/13/...opters-used-shoot-wild-hogs-charlotte-county/


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MikeFL said:


> I could go for that. I've done rappelling and it's a blast.
> 
> This would be fun too, from earlier in the week one county north: http://www.winknews.com/2018/02/13/...opters-used-shoot-wild-hogs-charlotte-county/


Yeah man, I'd go for that myself!

Definitely a rush!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Oops!


----------

